# Please suggest a cabinet without smps below 2,000 with 3 cabinet fans ..



## RageshAntony (Jul 29, 2015)

I want a Cabinet without SMPS with below 2,000 . The form factor is micro-ATX  Form Factor (22.6cm x 17cm)

I require the following features .

1) support atleast 3 cabinet fans (Front , side , rear ),

2) atleast 2 Usb 2.0 or Usb 3.0 ports in front. 

3) Cable management  

4) Able to hold Gtx 960 GPU


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 29, 2015)

Deepcool Tesseract, get it at Rs 2.5k from theITDepot, under that, you have to compromise on something..
Although I wont recommend Zebronics, there are some good models that may/may not be overpriced based on their Quality


----------

